# Alternative zu Micrografx Designer gesucht



## Jimini_Grillwurst (12. Februar 2007)

Aloha,
ich suche ein einfach zu bedienendes Programm, mit dem man Grafiken wie sowas erstellen kann:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Darf auch ruhig was kosten, sollte aber möglichst intuitiv zu bedienen sein. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. Februar 2007)

Das sieht für mich weniger wie eine Grafik aus (ausgenommen oben rechts) sondern eher wie eine Tabelle.

Oder irr ich mich da?


----------



## Danielovitch (12. Februar 2007)

Eol_Ruin am 12.02.2007 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Das sieht für mich weniger wie eine Grafik aus (ausgenommen oben rechts) sondern eher wie eine Tabelle.
> 
> Oder irr ich mich da?


Dacht ich mir auch... Dann böte sich ja Excel an.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (12. Februar 2007)

Es sind aber Bilder, die erstellt werden sollen. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## crackajack (12. Februar 2007)

Ähem, was passt mit dem Micrografx Designer nicht?
XP/Vista unfähig?

Prinzipiell kriegst du sowas mit jedem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm oder CAD-Programm hin.
Aber der Micrografx Designer bzw. der Nachfolger Corel Designer ist anscheinend ein Vektorprogramm gewesen, daher sollte wohl eins hiervon: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kategorie:Vektorgrafik-Software
ähnliche Funktionen beherrschen....???
Wenn es wirklich wegen BS-inkompatibilität ist und du auch was ausgeben kannst dann bietet sich ja der Corel Designer an.

Ich würde sowas garantiert einfach mit GIMP hinpfuschen, aber wird wahrscheinlich so sein, das Vektorgrafikprogramme wesentlich besser wegen der Skalierbarkeit der Objekte geeignet sind.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (12. Februar 2007)

crackajack am 12.02.2007 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähem, was passt mit dem Micrografx Designer nicht?
> XP/Vista unfähig?
> 
> Prinzipiell kriegst du sowas mit jedem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm oder CAD-Programm hin.
> ...



Keine Ahnung, wieso ich ein neues suchen soll, meine Chefin kam eben an und meinte, das was wir hätten, wäre veraltet und nicht so praktisch, ich solle mal eine Alternative suchen *g*
Auf Wikipedia bin ich bisher nicht gekommen, ich schau mich da mal um. Danke!

MfG Jimini


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. Februar 2007)

Ein Vektorbasiertes Designprogramm ist Inkscape.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inkscape

Vielleicht entspricht das den Erwartungen.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (19. Februar 2007)

Danke für eure Postings.

Ich hab mich für MS Visio entschieden, da das gerade parat lag. Nach einer kurzen Einarbeitungszeit läuft es wie geschmiert.

MfG Jimini


----------

